# fuzzy logic program in MATLAB



## علي عباس جاسم (16 أبريل 2008)

http://www.2shared.com/uploadCompleteFlash.jsp?sId=dMgonrCmQT1xNyLG


:20::20::20:


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

علي عباس جاسم قال:


> http://www.2shared.com/uploadCompleteFlash.jsp?sId=dMgonrCmQT1xNyLG
> 
> 
> :20::20::20:


 
اخي لم استطع مطلقا تحميل المرفق من الرابط اعلاه 

هلا تفضلت باختبار الرابط او اعادة الرفع ..... لاني مهتم فعلا بموضوع الملف 

تحياتي العطره


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (18 أبريل 2008)

http://www.2shared.com/file/3161771/dba9d40e/11_online.htmlx?

http://www.2shared.com/file/3161771/dba9d40e/11_online.html?


----------



## م المصري (18 أبريل 2008)

اشكرك يا اخي علي الاستجابه السريعه 
تحياتي  

(لقد لاحظت ان الرابطين لنفس الملف .... اليس كذلك؟)


----------



## mendafman (19 أبريل 2008)

very niceeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## سيبويه (8 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ العزيز

هل تستطيع أعادة رفع الملف مرة أخرى لان الرابط لا يعمل

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (18 ديسمبر 2010)

علي عباس جاسم قال:


> http://www.2shared.com/uploadcompleteflash.jsp?sid=dmgonrcmqt1xnylg
> 
> 
> :20::20::20:


 
الاخ الكريم علي عباس جاسم,..... شكرا جزيلا على جهودك الطيبة... دائما متميز


----------



## فارس ارديسات (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## فارس ارديسات (23 ديسمبر 2010)

الرابط مش شغااااااااااااااال


----------

